# January 18 2009 USPS Pricing Change – Shipping Services Reminder



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought I would share this email with all of you that use USPS.



> _January 8, 2009
> DMM Advisory
> Pricing and Classification — keeping you informed about the prices and mailing standards of the United States Postal Service
> _
> ...


----------

